# Homemade Pessaries



## bucksfizz (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello,

OK, I know it sounds like a crazy idea, but I'm considering trying to make my own pessaries.

I would like to try viagra for uterine blood flow issues but would prefer to take it in pessary form rather than orally, (works better that way). Only problem is, the pessaries are not licensed in the UK, and although some US pharmacies can compound them you need a US script to get them - so impossible. No GB doctor can help me as I'm abroad.

So, mad idea, I'm thinking of trying to make them myself. Apparently the US pessaries are just ground up tablets mixed into some base. I found this link:

http://forums.haveababy.com/lofiversion/index.php?t5529.html

I found another website about how to make DIY pessaries mixing pure cocoa butter with your ingredient (you make little balls that you just pop in the freezer after). So my question is, do you think this would work? Do you think the viagra powder would be absorbed OK in the cocoa butter? Or if not, is there anything else possible? Some other base? Putting viagra in an over the counter pessary?

Thanks for reading and any replies will be gratefully received.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't think it would be a good idea.

Would you be planning to make a batch or each one individually?

If you are making a batch it is extremely difficult to ensure even mixing of the active ingredients meaning that you could end up with an over dose in one pessary and an underdose in another.

It is very difficult for qualified pharmacists to achieve. We would quality assure the medicine by testing a selection before release.

You have to have a proper mold, temperature control of the fat melting - not too hot or it would damage the drug potentially etc etc.

I believe that many of the clinics simply use the tablets vaginally. I don't know that for sure so do check. This treatment must be prescribed by a fertility specialist and the drug obtained on prescription from a qualified pharmacist. Viagra bought over the internet may not contain the drug at all, and may be dangerous.

Please take care and do things properly.


----------



## bucksfizz (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello,

Thank you for your reply. 

You're totally right about erring on the side of caution. 

I was surprised to read that some clinics just advise to insert the tablets, and someone sent me a PM confirming her clinic do this. I wasn't aware of that and it does seem like a better idea than a 'DIY job', so I will look into that.

Thanks again.


----------

